# Smoked Portobello Mushrooms



## jjrokkett (May 29, 2009)

Smoked some portobello mushrooms: Two I filled with shrimp and cream cheese and the other two I had some canned smoked crab left over that needed to get used w/ cream cheese as well.




Chopped the shrimp up and added a few chopped bell peppers, capers some breadcrumbs and fresh parsley.


Cleaned out the caps and laid down some mozzarella cheese before stuffing them...


Forgot to take some pic's of the crab stuffing but I added some bell peppers to these too. And some more mozzarella topping on the shrimp ones.
Here they are stuffed



In the smoker. I used foil since I read that the tops turn out too smoky.






And finished.....



I thought the shrimp ones were pretty good - the crab is still up for debate though!
I should have smoked just the tops prior to stuffing to get out the water...fyi

Thanks for looking


----------



## irishteabear (May 30, 2009)

They look really good.  It's on my to do list now.


----------



## mballi3011 (May 30, 2009)

Yet another great idea from the people from SMF looks and I bet taste awful yummie I bet.


----------



## nomorecoop (May 30, 2009)

Looks great!!!

If you take a toothpick and poke a couple of holes in the caps, the water will drain out as you're smoking.


----------



## indyboy (May 30, 2009)

How long and at what temp did you cook these? May try them today with my chicken and ribs - they look GREAT!


----------



## cowgirl (May 30, 2009)

Great looking shrooms!!


----------



## alx (May 30, 2009)

Looks great JJRokkett.I have been itching for some mushrooms.Thanks for q-view.


----------



## jjrokkett (May 30, 2009)

Indy - cooked them at 225 for about 45 minutes or so.  Good luck!


----------



## rivet (May 30, 2009)

These look outstanding and make my mouth water, however my wife thinks it's a travesty to smoke a mushroom. She says they take up too much smoke flavor. 

Your thoughts?  (I've never smoked a shroom)


----------



## sumosmoke (May 31, 2009)

Props on the outstanding idea and creativity on that smoke. Ports are so big and meaty that I bet they held the smoke flavor quite well. What kind of wood did you use to kiss those?


----------



## jjrokkett (May 31, 2009)

*I used actually used some cherry on this and gave it a smooth smoke taste.*

*Thanks all for the good feedback!*


----------



## erain (May 31, 2009)

nice job on the bellas!!! love em smoked, been using cherry and i do set mine in a tin foil tray as well. also poke a hole in bottom side so the water drains a bit. nice job!!!


----------

